# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ***kavitha-avalkku***

## Vineeth vasudevan

_
 ee mazha,
athavalanu....
ittu veezhunna
oro thulliyum
avalude ormakalumayi
peythirangunnu.
vingi nirayunna
neduveerppukalil,
pranayathinte
thiri thelicha
ninte ormakalkku munpil
ee mazha enikku
priyappettathanu..

kanathe poya
greeshmathinte
adayalangalenna pole
hridayam neerunna
oro mathrayilum
kandu maranna ninte
kaladi padukalil ninnum
pratheekshayude swarangal
nilakkumbol,
ee mazha pole
ente ormakalum
ennekkumayi 
alinju cherum..........._

----------


## Spark

:Good:  :Good:

----------


## Spunky

Beautiful!  :Clapping: .. Keep writing  :Good:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

tnx brtr...........

----------


## ballu

Good . nannayitundu . liked it

----------


## mampilly

> _
>  ee mazha,
> athavalanu....
> ittu veezhunna
> oro thulliyum
> avalude ormakalumayi
> peythirangunnu.
> vingi nirayunna
> neduveerppukalil,
> ...



ee pranyam managatta kettumaduthu. lokamennal kamam mathram ano?

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

pranayathinu kamam ennu arthamilla..
athupole kamathinum........

----------


## mampilly

> pranayathinu kamam ennu arthamilla..
> athupole kamathinum........


Pranaythinu kamam ennarthamilla, pakshe ee kavitha kamathil ninnundayathanu. athre ullu

----------


## maryland

> ee pranyam managatta kettumaduthu. lokamennal kamam mathram ano?


 pranayathe patti interest illaathe samsaarikkunnavar either it is impossible for them (whatever be the reason) or once cheated (thilacha vellathil veena poocha...) 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## mampilly

> pranayathe patti interest illaathe samsaarikkunnavar either it is impossible for them (whatever be the reason) or once cheated (thilacha vellathil veena poocha...)


pranyam ennathu illa ennu paryunnilla. pakshe kqwthakam pranyamenna peril ariya pedunnavathanu prashnam. relastic pranyam ee varikalil evide. basheerinte prema lehnathil kanunna pranaya pole ulla pranyam anu realstic. premam ennathu 2 vyakthikal thanmmil anu. athu aan-pen vesham kodukkannathinte avyshyam polum illa. Pandu shakuntha-Dushynthan pranaythe patti ekklatheym eetavum valiya sahythykaran paryunnathighne anu "puka kondu kannu marinjirunneghilum hothavu homichathu homakundathil paathichu".ennanu. enthanu athoru kowthakam anennu kalidasan polum manassilakki. so kawthakavum kamavum pranyamennu paryalle.......

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

tnx ur cmnt brtr..., 
    njan sammathikkunnu...really, basheerinte kadhakalile pranayam realstic anu....pakshe, adhehathinte krithikalilum kamamunadallo...(anuragathinte dinangal) 
ivide ellavarkum basheerinre pole akan pattumo???......dfrnt kazhchappadukal vende...? 
pranayam verum kamam mathramalla athoru sathyamanu.. athinoru athmavundu.....athinoru viswasamundu..(may/may not) 
ithanu ente kazhchappadu...

----------


## mampilly

> tnx ur cmnt brtr..., 
>     njan sammathikkunnu...really, basheerinte kadhakalile pranayam realstic anu....pakshe, adhehathinte krithikalilum kamamunadallo...(anuragathinte dinangal) 
> ivide ellavarkum basheerinre pole akan pattumo???......dfrnt kazhchappadukal vende...? 
> pranayam verum kamam mathramalla athoru sathyamanu.. athinoru athmavundu.....athinoru viswasamundu..(may/may not) 
> ithanu ente kazhchappadu...


ennulla evideyum enthilum pranayamenna vishayame ullu. ella kavikalkkum. avide anu prashnam. kowthkam pranayamakki mattunnu yuvathalamura.

" pranyame nee adaramuyarthi chbichathen
 manassilo kinakkal than panipurayilo"

ennullathu

"Pranyame nee adaramuyarthi chubikukayen
 nenjilum marilum chundilum"

ennayi maryirikkunnu. pranyamenna almavu innevide. kowthakam pranayamayi thettudharichu athine pranayamennu vilichu athine patti kavitha ezuthi thalamurkal pranayathe thettudharikkunnu.

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

brtr..,
ee kavithayil  evideyanu angu parayappedunna "kamam" thonunnath????????

----------


## mampilly

ee mazha,
athavalanu....
ittu veezhunna
oro thulliyum
avalude ormakalumayi
peythirangunnu.
vingi nirayunna
neduveerppukalil,
pranayathinte
thiri thelicha
ninte ormakalkku munpil
ee mazha enikku
priyappettathanu..


wee varikalil kamam olinjirikkunnathai enikku thonunnu. ente chintagathi vythasthamayathu kondakam chilappol

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

sariya....ellavarkkum ore kazhchappadallallo............

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

r u n lv??????

----------


## mampilly

> r u n lv??????


Kalyanam kazichu 2 varsham aayi. wifumayi premam thanne

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

Sry brtr....mrg kazinjath enikkariyilayirunnu......
evdya hm?

----------


## mampilly

> Sry brtr....mrg kazinjath enikkariyilayirunnu......
> evdya hm?


Ente veedu malyil anu. ippol bomabyil 7 years aayi. wifum ivide thanne

----------

